# This Day In Mavs History



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*October 8th* 

*1980*: Released Clarence Kea, Ken Dancy, and Jack Givens.

*1984*: Signed Terence Stansbury to a 4 year contract.

*1997*: The city council approved the new arena bill. There were still 2 more council votes needed by the city council before they gave their final approval 12/10/97.

*1997*: Released Derrick Chandler.

*1999*: Released Anthony Miller.

*2001*: Released Chris Robinson.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> *October 8th*
> 
> *1980*: Released Clarence Kea, Ken Dancy, and Jack Givens.
> ...


lol you got this from patricias site didn't u? I was just looking at her "this day in mavs history section" mad dope. LOL


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: This Day In Mavs History*



> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> lol you got this from patricias site didn't u? I was just looking at her "this day in mavs history section" mad dope. LOL


Maybe:angel:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*October 9th* 

*1982*: Released Clarence Kea.

*1984*: Signed rookie Sam Perkins to a 5 year contract.

*1987*: Signed rookie Steve Alford to a 2 year contract


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

alford sucked


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*October 10th* 

*1983*: Released Jimmy Lampley.

*1984*: Released Albert Culton and Napolean Johnson.

*1988*: Released Jon Taylor


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> alford sucked


Not in College at Indiana he did'nt. Pros maybe a different story


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*October 11th* 

*1980*: The Mavericks played their first season game ever, winning 103-92 over San Antonio.

*1983*: Released Foots Walker.

*1984*: Signed Rolando Blackman to a 10 year contract extension.

*1984* Released George Turner.

*1985* Released Bubba Jennings, Dennis Nutt, and Eddie Smith


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I love how all through October it's going to be "Waived random bum", "Won preseason game (score)", etc.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: This Day In Mavs History*

*October 12th* 

*1989*: Signed Sam Perkins to a 1 year, $975,000 contract

*1983*: Released Foots Walker.

*1984*: Hot Rod Williams received the first of 3 steroid injections in his spinal column. He missed the entire season due to his bad back.

*1984* Signed John Celestand to a 1 year, non-guaranteed contract.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: This Day In Mavs History*

*October 13th* 

What a boring day in Mavs history?

Happy Birthday Derek Harper!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: This Day In Mavs History*

*October 14th* 

*1993*: Signed Jamal Mashburn to an 8 year, $34.8 million contract

*1999*: Held the annual Blue-White scrimmage that resulted in a 97-97 tie as Cedric Ceballos had putback with 2 seconds left. For the white team, Ceballos had 29 points, Gary Trent had 21 points, and Steve Nash had 13 points. For the blue team, Dirk Nowitzki had 26 points, Michael Finley had 18 points, Shawn Bradley had 15 points, and Robert Pack had 14 points.

*2001*: Named Paul Mokeski as a special assistant coach

*2002* Milwaukee matched Dallas' 4 year, $12 million contract offer to restricted free agent Michael Redd. Thus, Redd remained with Milwaukee.

Happy Birthday Former Mav Jim Jackson


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: This Day In Mavs History*



> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> *October 11th*
> 
> *1983*: Released Foots Walker.





> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> *October 12th*
> 
> *1983*: Released Foots Walker.


AH HA! How can Foots Walker be released two days in a role?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: This Day In Mavs History*



> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly sure, but it was on the site?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*October 15th* 

*1992*: Signed Radisav Curcic to a 1 year, non-guaranteed contract

*1997*: Erick Strickland suffered a 2nd degree sprained right ankle early in the 2nd quarter of the Vancouver game. He missed the rest of the preseason due to the injury.

*1999*: Released Zendon Hamilton and Ben Davis


----------

